# UK DP meet.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I know it's like spitting into the wind (I think there has been the grand total of 2 DP meets in the past four years), but it's DP meeting time.

I will arrange the logistics if we can come to a consensus on location (London is usually preferable), date and time. No excuses, especially psychological ones, will be excepted. Acceptable excuses would be:

Death
Going to a funeral

And that's it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Definately a possibilty.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I'd consider it but Id have to bear in mind these factors

when (If its any time during college time it wont be a possibility)
How far I?d have to travel


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

would depend on where and when


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

London is usually the preferred location, as it's easiest for most people to get to - being central.

Of course, for people that are working or are students, Saturday or sunday are best.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I might be able to go, it wll be a bit of a trip from where I live to london but I could get the train I spose. How soon or far away do you think would be the best time. I have a 2 week holiday coming up for the next 2 weeks for easter so that would be a good time for me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

Brit types: this is a good thing, honest. You need to jump on it. From my experience meeting with fellow DP/DR people........there's nothing like it. I can only assume a group meeting would be even better. 
I know there's a bunch of you out there, and you have the one and only Mr. Martin willing to set things up. And dreamcatcher might participate!

If London wasn't a 7,000 mile drive from where I am I'd be there for sure. 
I only wish us Americans had better organizational skills.........


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i wouldnt even bother it will never happen...sorry to piss on martins fire and its admorable of him for trying but it wont happen...ive got dpers that live not 30 mintues from me that dont want to meet, maybe its just me [shrug]


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

I will be dead for 12 hours on that day, and I live in Oklahoma...so no go for me.

WE NEED AN AMERICAN MEETING DAMNIT!


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

person3 said:


> WE NEED AN AMERICAN MEETING DAMNIT!


How 'bout _my_ house? (Course it'd probably just be you, me and Pure Narcotic,lol.)

e


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i think it's a good idea and i'm off for the next fortnight  only hassle is that london's about 7 hours drive


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2005)

jc said:


> i wouldnt even bother it will never happen...sorry to piss on martins fire and its admorable of him for trying but it wont happen...ive got dpers that live not 30 mintues from me that dont want to meet, maybe its just me [shrug]


Don't say that I live in Surrey, stones throw from you buddy :twisted:  :lol:


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Im up for this meeting and I live miles away. I was just talking with a friend today about it and he would like to go to london anyway so I am up for this, just a case of if anyone else would like to to.

So if it happens I can make it for the next 2 weeks


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

I have stuff to say on this but cant right now, will post later to people in the UK in two minds about this meeting. Have to go right now.

Alex


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

The reason they haven't happened that often before is two-fold.

1.) People say 'yeah, I'll come', then you hear nothing else and the post drops down the forum.

2.) People get themselves whipped up into a panic at the thought of (delete as applicable), travelling, freaking out in front of people, panic attacks, innumerable neurotic complaints, meeting strangers, etc, etc, etc. It's easy to make an excuse and a fight (a worthy one IMHO) to face your fears and stick two fingers up to them.

There have been several DP meets, I've attended two, and they really are worthwhile. Lewis, who is possibly the most courageous young chap I've met - who has been DR/DP'd out of his head for 8 years, came all the way from Southampton. I've met Rob and Whiterabbit, and Hannah, Paul and Simon from Andy's old board, and everyone agree's it's worthwhile. So, once again, the choice is yours. Either sit at home and slavishly post on this forum about how miserable and trapped you are feeling, or tell your DR/DP to go screw itself and come and meet sufferers in real life. You never know, you might even (shock horror!) enjoy yourself.

London seems to be the best bet, on a Saturday. If people are interested in coming, then PM me with dates and times that you would be available, and I'll try to get all to come to a consensus. I'll also find out how much it will cost you to get there, train/bus/coach times etc....I'll also dance for you if you like. :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Lucky you people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First, I don't speak well english so I couln't speak to you English people;

2- I am in Canada, Montreal! Damned!

There is many of you I would like to meet in person, because in the Net we have a slight idea of the person but this may be totally diferent in person : Sc, Uni_girl, Ken, Des, Gstile, Charger, Janine, of course!!!! and many many others 

You are lucky, if someone can do this in Montreal, I am there! 

p.s. It would be great to have pictures of the people here too! There is alot of people I never saw their pic! 

K xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Karine said:


> First, I don't speak well english so I couln't speak to you English people;


I've never had a problem understanding your English.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks 

Karine


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Are no other uk people interested in this meet up?? Im sure there?s more uk users than who have posted


----------



## skEwb (Mar 5, 2005)

enigma said:


> person3 said:
> 
> 
> > WE NEED AN AMERICAN MEETING DAMNIT!
> ...


Let's make it a true DP meeting, 1 more member can fit in! lmao :twisted:


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Dear Person3, 
I totally agree. I really think I can get an American DP meeting going someday. To be honest, I could actually get a really cool conference going if anyone is interested. I know enough of the medical faculty at the med school and Western Psychiatric Institute that I'm sure I could get them to speak. After that, we can all go out for some beers and a night on the town. Its been in the back of my mind for a while now, and I'm thinking clear enough and have enough energy that it can be done. Can anyone make it to Pittsburgh?

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

> Dear Person3,
> I totally agree. I really think I can get an American DP meeting going someday. To be honest, I could actually get a really cool conference going if anyone is interested. I know enough of the medical faculty at the med school and Western Psychiatric Institute that I'm sure I could get them to speak. After that, we can all go out for some beers and a night on the town. Its been in the back of my mind for a while now, and I'm thinking clear enough and have enough energy that it can be done. Can anyone make it to Pittsburgh?


That'd be cool. Me, Person3 and enigma could all carpool up there. I could stop and pick some people up and throw them in the back of my truck and we could pretend like we're all a bunch of mexicans getting ready to cross the rio grande. Seriously though, I think it's time for someone to get down to business and get this thing organized. I've been hearing people talking of a DP meet for years and i'm getting impatient. The UKer's should have no problem with it because their country is like the size of my neighborhood. All of us though are a thousand miles in between. I think we should hold this thing in New orleans around mardi gras. There are lots of girls here who i'd love to see lift their shirts for some beads.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, I cleared a space in my schedule this morning to deal with the inundation of PM's regarding the UK DP meet. I'll try and reply to everyone if I have time. :roll:

Why do I bother.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Actually, I'll tell you why I bother. Because I was once cursed with this crap. And because I'm not going to allow one more person, *NOT ONE SINGLE MORE,* let their DP chain them to their f*****g PC while the outside world passes them by.

This isn't some noble ego trip, I have no social conscience at all and I don't have the answers to your suffering. Just get your goddam arses outside and take a deep breath.

I WILL NOT LET THIS POST SLIP AWAY, GOD HELP ME !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Time allowing I'm up for this. Where would we meet? Pub or restuarant or somewhere outdoors?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Well as you can see from my profile, I'm a londoner, born and bred. So of all the people here I've got the least excuse not to turn up. However I probably wont', cos' the idea does scare me a great deal. Sorry.
Don't know why I even posted this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> Well as you can see from my profile, I'm a londoner, born and bred. So of all the people here I've got the least excuse not to turn up. However I probably wont', cos' the idea does scare me a great deal. Sorry.
> Don't know why I even posted this.


Go on...


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Axel - I refer you to your Winston Churchill quote. Nuff said.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

person3 said:


> WE NEED AN AMERICAN MEETING DAMNIT!





Homeskooled said:


> Dear Person3,
> I totally agree. I really think I can get an American DP meeting going someday.





Pure Narcotic said:


> Seriously though, I think it's time for someone to get down to business and get this thing organized. I've been hearing people talking of a DP meet for years and i'm getting impatient.


I posted this link in a another thread recently, but it never got very many views. So I'll repeat it here (could represent a small beginning, at least):
http://www.meetup.com/ Just click on "Start A Meetup Group" at the top of the page once you're past the homepage.

e


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I'll do it

I think

How about setting a date and place and see who turns up?

How about...

25th June in the pub garden of the White Horse on Parson's Green, Fulham
London at 3pm?

Or am I taking over your world domination Martin? :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

g-funk said:


> I'll do it
> 
> I think
> 
> ...


Just made sure it's outside the bastard Congestion Charge zone!!


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

yeah its definitely outside the congestion zone.

Now I think that Janine and Dreamer should fly over to do a talk on DP...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

g-funk said:


> yeah its definitely outside the congestion zone.
> 
> Now I think that Janine and Dreamer should fly over to do a talk on DP...


How far is it from Surrey, roughly?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Martin in referring me to my Churchill quote, were you implying that London is hell?
I'd agree, in a way. Londond isn't all that happening. Oxford circus really does suck, a whole 2 miles devoted to fast food chains, discount sports stores, buraeu de changes and bland high street fashion, hardly the pinacle of haute couture. Most of the east end had the living sh*t bombed out of it during WW2, and it still hasn't really recovered. The river is nice though. The London eye is an impressive piece of archetecture, but the ride itself only serves to remind us that beyond the relative smallness of the attractive inner London, lies the vast hideousness of greater London. Our so called trendy bars, consist of a few thousand professionals crammed in a very small room where you pay five pounds for a budweiser, only to be told that you _have to go home_ at eleven all becasue of a stupid law that no one can be bothered to change. The law does have a pragmatism attached to it in that we seem to be the only country in Europe with nihilistic tendencies when we get drunk, and kicking over dustbins becomes the only worthwhile pursuit. Best get us tucked up in bed before midnight or else we might go crazy.
You can however go on to one of our many clubs (what clubs :?: ), and pay 50% more for the same drinks, allbeit with lower lighting and louder music, which tends to be cheese pop, because we're too f*cking ironic to admit that we enjoy dancing to good music. 
Let's have the meeting in Cornwall instead

Amsterdam, now there's a city.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

Axel19 said:


> Let's have the meeting in Cornwall instead


Fine with me. I fucking love Cornwall.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

hi martin

haven't been on the bored for a while - how goes it - I'm up for a meet - throughly enjoyed the last one and met up with lewis a few times after that when our days at the iop clinic coincided - has anyone heard from lewis lately? for those who have not met fellow dpers at a meet - it's fun - you don't have to pretend to be anything other than what you are and you are amongst friends who understand what is going on inside your head - it is a bit weird at first talking to people who see you in the same slightly skewiff way you see them but all that doesn;t matter - just chill out and turn up - believe me dpers seem to be a nice lot and the whole experience of meeting up is pleasant and reassuring and breaking the ice takes about ten seconds flat - I'll turn up and I urge everyone else to do the same - I'll even buy the first round so get there early

look forward to meeting you all

rob


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Rob - long time no speak. How's it hanging ? Still bleeding your clients dry, you blood sucking lawyer you. If you're getting them in, I'll have a Fosters please.  Haven't heard from Lewis on the board for ages. How was he doing when you saw him ?

I think June 25th is too far away myself. People will have too much time to whip themselves up into a panic about it, or incubate some new obsessions. It should be fairly spontaneous..

As for location, I agree, London is almost certainly the best bet. Fulham is fine by me, and pubs are usually the best bet. It's quite fun, a group of DP'ers usually clear a pub in ten seconds flat, with our thousand yard stares and nicotine stained fingers, and then we have the place to ourselves.

Anyway, feel free to stage a coup and organise it amoungst yourselves. Just remember, I will be watching...... :twisted:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Axel - no mate, I wasn't referring to London. I was refrering to your post about not being able to make it because of your problems. Rubbish analogy I suppose, but what I was trying to say was that because you are already in hell, the best bet is to come and meet others in hell and see if you can figure a way out. Either way, you can't lose.

I love London myself, I feel at home there. It's my favourite city in the world, and not just because I'm English. It's a dark city, a dirty city, but so alive, so many places to explore and things to do (I heartily recommend the Royal Bethlam (Bedlam) Hospital Museum - a history of madness and psychiatry...hmm...maybe we should have our DP meet there). It can be lonely of course, being so vast, but sometimes that can be advantageous.

I lived in Amsterdam for a year. Great city, very beautiful, but when the novelty of drugs and prozzies and Van Gough and Ann Frank wears off, it's fairly one dimensional. I had a ground floor flat by a canal on Grouenburgwal (the letter 'G' in Dutch is pronounced 'kuugghhhhkkkkk'), near Rembrant's old house. It's quite small too, you can walk across it in an hour, the city that is, not his house. I fondly remember taking some 'e' and going to the zoo with a girlfriend of mind, and freaking out when we saw the lions. Heh heh. Scared a party of school children.


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Actually yes I'd probably agree Martin. My rant at London was light hearted really. My home is loud, vibrant, large, ugly, beautiful, historic, modern, occasionally friendly, but usually hostile, and that's before I even walk out my front door. No, just kidding, all those adjectives do in fact apply to London. It probably is one of the best cities in the world. It's fantastic in summer. Indeed the best thing to do in London is just to walk, or catch the docklands light railway. Or if you're feeling brave catch a bus, sit at the top deck and if you're lucky you might get mugged. No seriously, that's one of the things I like about London, the policing isn't quite tough enough to deter young ruffians from asking to borrow your phone and then never returning it. The threat of mugging adds an edge to the whole experience. Sadly though I've never been mugged.
Amsterdam is nice, but it is very small. It would be a good place to live, small enough to be accesible, but cosmopolitan enough to be interesting. Alongside some of its larger rival cities, it may be found slightly lacking though. It's still great.
New York was slightly disappointing. In summer it's like a sauna. Where were all the shops?


----------



## alix (Aug 11, 2004)

Dear Martin & Rob,

How are you both? Just to let you know, I heard from Lewis about an hour ago and he was just popping out to the shops for a bit/avoiding finishing his assignment :wink: Hopefully he'll be up for another meet if you guys are going to be there. Has a date been suggested?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Alex - I've often lurked around dark unlit alleyways in London, in the hope that I might see a little action, perhaps get roughed up a little, but it's never happened. I feel safer in London that I do walking through most towns in the UK. Don't know why.

Hey Happy Bunny - haven't heard from you in a while. How's it going ? I think, finally, London has been agreed on for the venue, but the date hasn't been decided. Watch this space but don't hold your breath. Say hello to Lewis for me.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

i feel safer in London than Reading...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Reading's closer though :lol:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

i live on the outskirts of Reading, so either is fine by me


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Im new here. im female, most of you are male....
hmmmmmmm. Im so silly and frikkin insecure. I have helped to run a bpd conference and many meets this year yet im paranoid at meeting people who I dont even know through the net.
But then thats proberly a healthy paranoia huh?
if im invited ill see how it go's between now and the meet. If I get to know spome of you a bit or something.
Location wise its not a problem really, its just a fear of being billy no mates sitting in the corner getting drunk alone! :lol:

How ever liberal this country may be now, it still doesnt look quiet right a young woman getting trashed all alone.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Where are you from?


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

Colchester. About 40 mins north of london by train.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

when you guys goimg to meet I would like to come?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I suggested middle of June because of the nice weather/pub garden combo, but Martin thinks it should be sooner bcos people will have time to work their knickers into a twist if it is too far away.

Personally, i think anything more than a day in advance is enough for a dp'er to work their entire brain into a twist, and the nice weather would mean we could have it outdoors, so that we can all have the visible escape route we all so dearly love, and the chances of getting a tan whilst drinking beer is always a bonus.

Having said that, I'm easy (but that's besides the point :lol: ) and I would be happy for it to be sooner, as long as I'm not away or working. Or obsessing. Or ruminating. Or pondering the meaning of life.

Why doesn't everybody suggest a location and we add them all up, divide it by number of locations and that should give us the average or 'mean' location and blah blah sorry getting confused with my homework
Basically,
Would people 'up north' (north of Watford  ) be prepared to come to London, if not then we need to go more central. Same for those 'way out west' in their combine harvesters....


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't believe you guys haven't set this up yet. Meeting with fellow DP/DR types is FUN. If nothing else, it gives you a chance to feel less lonely for a bit. Yes, this is the Internet so you're taking a chance..........but it is a chance worth taking. From personal experience, when meeting a fellow traveller - the sense of connection is amazing. Almost like coming home or something.

So, you meet somewhere nice and public so everybody can feel safe (and able to run away screaming if necessary.) Your whole island isn't as big as the STATE I live in, so distance is not a valid excuse. From reading through this thread it looks like you've got some heavy hitters lined up already: Martin, g-funk, rob, even HappyBunny (who wouldn't want to meet somebody with a screenname like that?).

I've met a couple of folks from this place in person, one at a time. It was nothing short of great each time. Even made a half-hearted attempt a while back to check for interest in a U.S. meet. We are just too far from each other over here though. I would sooooo love to be able to sit down with Janine (4,000 miles away), Dreamer (2,500 miles), P-3 (I'm not even sure where "Oklahoma" is), Kelson (thousands of miles), Amelia (whole different country) etc. etc., ALL AT THE SAME TIME.

You guys have the opportunity - you owe it to yourselves to put this thing together. I only wish I wasn't so chicken about getting on an airplane........


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm up for this as long as it's not in Inverness or Lands End :lol:

Yeah, I'm nervous just thinking about it - but I have what to lose, exactly? :?


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I would love to have a DP meeting. It's just sad that this disease seems to be so rare therefore, it isn't as easy to just hold a meeting in your local area. I have received so much advice from Janine, SC, and tons of others on here that I would like to be able to meet some people. I am at a point in my life where I feel like DP is going to be with me for a very long time, if not the rest of my life. So I think it is important that I meet some people who share this crazy, uncomfortable feeling with me.

The other thing is money. Being that I am only 25, I really don't make the kind of money where I can just take a trip to anywhere. But if I did have money I'd say we (the US folks) should have a meeting somewhere in the middle of the US, that is quiet, relaxing and we are all able to talk. Honestly, I think that if I had someone to talk to everyday who knew what it felt like to be DPed, it would help immensely. Take care.

Kelson


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

kelson12 said:


> The other thing is money. Being that I am only 25, I really don't make the kind of money where I can just take a trip to anywhere.


Try paying $1.7 per litre of petrol :lol: :lol: (I thinki that's right...)


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

I'm game. I'll be the American at the UK meeting. London is fine or anywhere else in the UK will do. The sooner the better. How about this weekend?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

someone decide something......i'll have to arrange a babysitter and work out how the hell to get there.....london is quiet a way and i don't fancey driving it so i'll have to come on the train[with my partner if thats ok] so if a date can be arranged then i can look into tickets


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2005)

dreamcatcher said:


> someone decide something......i'll have to arrange a babysitter and work out how the hell to get there.....london is quiet a way and i don't fancey driving it so i'll have to come on the train[with my partner if thats ok] so if a date can be arranged then i can look into tickets


Where are you from? Anywhere near me?


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Right, enough, enough I say. The foot is down, the foot has spoken.

The date will be Saturday 23rd April, 1pm, meeting at Waterloo station in London. Meet by the escalators down to the Eurostar terminal. From there we can go wherever you wish.

I await, with nervous anticipation, the torrent of complaints.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> Right, enough, enough I say. The foot is down, the foot has spoken.
> 
> The date will be Saturday 23rd April, 1pm, meeting at Waterloo station in London. Meet by the escalators down to the Eurostar terminal. From there we can go wherever you wish.
> 
> I await, with nervous anticipation, the torrent of complaints.


The only station I really know - freakily been there in February twice for the first time in my life! It was meant to be...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

I can't wait to see you all! LOLOLO

Seriously, why there are so many people in USA and England??? Why not here in Canada? Why Dpselfhelp.com is not popular in Canada? It's unfair 

Maybe someday we could try to talk with netmeeting or something like that? A chat by the Internet 

K xxx


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

sat 23 april 1pm at the top of the eurostar escalators at waterloo it is then

see you all then

rob


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Excellent, that's settled then, looks like we'll have quite a crowd this time. I'll get JC there, chloroform at the ready.

As Rob as said, for those of you nervous about meeting fellow DR/DP (or ex-DR/DP people in my case), then please don't be. None of us are serial killers, except Rob - but I hear the medication is keeping his urges under control. :wink:

I shall be wearing a red rose in my lapel, so you don't miss me. Lewis and Rob are disgustingly handsome, so I doubt you'll miss them either.


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

the only dangerous thing about martin is that if the weather's cold he might be wearing an anorak that makes him look like the michelin man - in which case wear irlens approved glasses or simply look away

rob


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Are you saying I'm fat ? I told you last time, it's sperm !!!!!!!

I retract my previous statement about Rob being handsome. He is, in fact, a dead ringer for a sweet suited Dracula, with the blood and gore of his clients dripping from his lawyer-type fangs.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll come!

Although not for very long, because I'm helping organise a ball for several hundred people, that happens to be happening on the 23rd April..

You don't want to move it back a week do you?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

Beth said:


> I'll come!
> 
> Although not for very long, because I'm helping organise a ball for several hundred people, that happens to be happening on the 23rd April..
> 
> You don't want to move it back a week do you?


Can't see the harm...


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Hallo, well this is really odd.

I am one of the people who joined the last London meet up. I have been meaning to log on to the site for ages but have been very delayed in doing so because I am absorbed in planning a creative event for a new depersonalisation-disorder derived group I have founded (Mental Fight Club) . The event is entitled 'Time To Be Real'. It is an audio visual presentation from the epic poem by Ben Okri and will be taking place about half a mile from Waterloo Station, on Saturday 23rd April, it will run from 2.00 - 4.00 pm!

I was going to ask if anyone wanted to attend, and of course, would love it if the London dp meeting poeple would like to join us, but it might not be what you want to do, which would also be fine. There will be opportunities to adjourn for refreshment both within and after the event. Mental Fight Club events are not very formal affairs, they attract a diverse bunch of people with a range of 'mental experience'. Over half our members have direct experience of severe mental illness of some kind.

I am aiming to put full and further details either as a new topic on the dp boards or on the mental fight club website which is http://www.into.org.uk/mentalfightclub

Bye for now and how strange life is!

Sarah x


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Beth said:


> I'll come!
> 
> Although not for very long, because I'm helping organise a ball for several hundred people, that happens to be happening on the 23rd April..
> 
> You don't want to move it back a week do you?


Would anyone be opposed to Saturday, 2nd April 2005 at 1pm? That's a week from tomorrow. You're in charge, Martinelv. What do you think? Obviously, the date is near, but if enough people are interested it would be worth it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2005)

I Live in West Kensington

Keep me posted


----------



## Jojo (Mar 13, 2005)

Im definately up for it!! Quite new here so I hope Im welcome!! Would really love to meet people who know the shit im putting up with as I feel so alone right now!! i may sound like a boring old beard but Im not really!!! It would be great to talk properly with people without trying to pretend that everything is fine / normal!! Im sure you know what I mean!!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i will be there,albeit drunk as a skunk


----------



## JAG (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok cool. So anyone interested in Saturday 2nd April 2005 please send me a private message.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, this was unexpected. :roll: Actually, it hasn't been too torturous.

Saturday April 2nd it is then, official like. Same time, same place. Be there or be a triangle.

*END OF STORY.*

JC - I can meet you in Reading if you like. I'll have to keep my head down (for obvious reasons), but no worries if you fancy a couple of swift ones in the pub by the train station before we go.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

I WAS SET FOR THE 23RD....... i won beable to make the 2nd as its school hols and i'm broke


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok, sort it out amoungst yourselves. I'm tired and miserable today so am likely to start shouting and setting fire to things.


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll come to next years


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

i cant do this weekend either. why not go ahead, and i'll plan another for the summer months if there is enough demand?! (then I get my sitting in a pub garden in the sun thing)


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

With some small re-arrangement of meeting with a friend, I should be able to make it along at 1pm on Sat 2nd April. Waterloo Station as before, I assume - will have a look back over the thread to check arrangments and who I might be likely to meet.

Looking forward to seeing you all fellow dp comrades-in-arms.

All love

Sarah x


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I'll try and make it to a meeting on the second but since I live so far away there is a chance I might not be able to go, or there could be delays on the trains or whatever.

I'll try and see if I can sort out my travel arrangments soon, might even be able to get a drive there if i can convince one of my friends with a driving licence(unlikely).


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

Yeah, I can't do then either.

Annoyingly I'm in London two days before that, then again two days after, but in Scotland all the days in between.

Oh well. Post about how it goes, and if it's good we can have another.

Have fun!


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

beth where will you be in scotland?
Im here all the time!!


----------



## *Alex (Sep 27, 2004)

So is this thing going to happen??


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey there

I have never posted before - normally just read other people's words of wisdom and leave it at that - but thought I'd respond to this as I live in London. Have never met/spoken to/heard of anyone directly who has DP so it might be a bit overwhelming to meet people en masse. Nothing wrong with the deep end though. If the 2nd is happening I can be there

Eva


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hello Eva. Is that you ?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sorry guys can't make it. But I do look forward to hearing about it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi 
me again. how many people are planning on going? the whole idea of us all meeting up scares the **** out of me but since when was that a reason not to do something? That said, I wouldn't mind the anonymity of being one of a reasonably large group.

Eva


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Its now one minute to one pm on Sat 2nd April and I am not able to make it have had some recent devastating news and my head is in in a strange place.

Sorry really sorry not to be there

x


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2005)

What's up WR?


----------



## whiterabbit (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks Mr Mole for asking - a friend of mine has been diagnosed with cancer, of an aggressive type. There is not a word to describe this friendship, she has been somebody really extraordinarily important in a very horrible and very arduous period of recovery - over the last seven years. And the whole effect of this news is something very difficult to take, I am not over-reacting, I am not 'ordering the coffin' it is just a big event with emotional shock waves which touch on all sorts of aspects of my life - past, present, future - it has put my head and my heart and my stomach in a spin. But I tell myself to stick with it all, the turmoil, the angst, the uncertainty, the strange closeness that such a process entails - she is a very loved person who has the ability to get through this kind of ordeal. And me too, I will get through it. I found myself saying to someone today - in a defiant tone - I will expereince every emotion required in this expereince EXCEPT the (dp) disorder. This time there will be no Flight just the Standing To Fight. I am resolute in this - but its hard, I can feel the suicidal wave crashing over me, I can feel a vipers nest of regret, anger, vulnerability, despair, hopelessness, rage but also, interestingly, the powerful feelings of love, acceptance, determination and inspiration. Its all in there, I just have to stick with it and allow it all to happen. Meanwhile, I forget all about my ongoing appointments and hence the no-show today. Sorry.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

sorry I couldnt be there, too little time to organize a trip down to london and I woke up at about 2 or 3 o clock this morning so couldnt get down to london. I doubnt I was missed anyway.

Dp is wearing off though considerbelly though now, snd I feel a lot more my self than for a long time. I dunno its strange but for the last few weeks Ive felt really reborn and re-adusted back to reality. just hope this good energy lasts , and that I feel centered and good in myself.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Well, that was a spectacular success. :roll: Is the 23rd still a viable date for some people ?

Sorry to hear your news White Rabbit.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Possibly, I dont know how in the hell I can convince my parents to let me go to london though to meet people off the internet. My dad probably wouldn't mind but my mum, thats another story ...

Still a maybe then I guess. Summertime may be a better time for me, but I may be able to make the 23rd.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2005)

Did the meeting happen? Seems like this thread dried up.

I went to the Mental Fight Club event btw - did anyone else?


----------

